# Farm Pro 2420 problems



## Jason Bowden

Used my little tractor about a month ago. Cranked it up, lifted the bush hog, and loaded up on my trailer. Once on the trailer I couldn't lower the 3 pt lift/bush hog. I messed with it a little and decided to go bush hog any way , in the up position. The tractor doesn't lift the bush hog too high and I was going to be mowing some pretty tall grass.

When I got where I was going the tractor wouldn't start. I did a look around inspection and found a burnt 30 amp fuse. Replaced the fuse and it cranked up, but I noticed that all my gages didn't work. I checked the fuse and it was burnt again.

Any advice would be helpful. I guess I'll order the manuels for the tractor, etc.


----------



## Ranch Hand

3 pt lift: There is a knob between your legs on the front of the lift box. Has a little screw to lock it. This controls how fast the 3 point drops. It may need to be backed out?

Fuses; Could have another blown fuse or a bad ingition switch??

The manuals dont have trouble shooting in them.

Ronald


----------



## Jason Bowden

Thanks Ranch Hand, 
I just replied to your pm. I'll check out the knob for the 3pt lift.
I'm thinking that maybe it is the switch. I know it is something simple. I don't see any broken wires, etc.


----------

